# Desktop high resolution scrolling/shifting problem



## mandarshukla (Oct 6, 2008)

Configuration: Gigabyte 7vm-400m-rz, Athlon xp, XFX 5200, 256 mb agp graphics card, and a newly purchased Dell S2409 w monitor. OS: Windows xp

This is what i did: 

When i attached the new monitor to my OLD computer, and reinstalled xp-sp1, i did not have VGA drivers, so i installed the graphics card drivers from CD. I got the 1080p display on my monitor, as expected.

Later i installed the SP3 for windows xp, to update it. This is when the problem started. I could no longer see 1900X1080 display in the resolution settings, which this monitor natively supports.

I installed the latest graphics drivers from nvidia site. 

The Problem: The resolution settings now lists 1080p setting, but when i select it, the display grows bigger than the monitor itself, causing monitor scrolling or shifting. As you move the mouse to right side of the monitor area, the whole screen shifts to left. This is quite annoying and shouldnt happen ideally.

Things i have tried:

1) Going back to old set of drivers
2) Removing XP SP3 (although i didnt want to do it)
3) Using Nvidia control panel to change resolution and monitor scaling settings(tried all of them)
4)Updated the mobo drivers

Note: 
1) I have not changed the monitor settings itself, its on automatic self adjust mode
2) Monitor resolution in all the cases above has not changed from 60Hz

3)Graphics card has not been over clocked, neither the processor.

Hi all, has anyone come across this issue, has any solution worked ? I badly need help on this one... pointer/clues... anyways that can be helpful. I need the monitor to display 1080 resolution without shifting/scrolling..

Thanks,
-Mandar


----------



## mandarshukla (Oct 6, 2008)

Ok, :grin: the problem got solved, i am yet to fully understand the why.. but here are the steps i performed..

On Nvidia display properties:

1) Went to desktop scaling, checked if native resolution was being detected correctly
2)On to custom resolution tried the native resolution (full HD) in this case.
3)Resolution did not get accepted when tested. clicked OK to this dialog box
4) on main page clicked on cancel... noticed that native resolution field had got updated with with 1920X1080 automatically. Clicked on Apply... and BINGO !!

Conclusion: Apparently there is problem with 175.9 version of Nvidia graphics drivers. Desktop scrolling begins if high resolution is applied. Display resolution is actually like 1280 X *** pixels, which happens to scroll as you move your cursor to right of the screen.


----------

